# Realtek 1150 or Creative Sound Blaster Z ? witch one is the best for



## Monk.e83 (Sep 21, 2015)

Hi currently I have Realtek alc 1150 connect to my HT with optical cable but Realtek audio manager doesn't give us enough option on digital output . So I want to know if I buy a good sound card like Creative Sound Blaster Z can I expect improvement on my sound system ? I saw Creative official app gave us so many option on S/PDIF output like gaming mode and ...
My primary purposes is gaming

Mobo : Asrock OC Formula
Receiver : Samsung TX-35


----------



## RCoon (Sep 21, 2015)

Sound quality is obviously better at the core of it, however the Creative app only really messes with audio by adding all sorts of nonsense.

In my opinion, if you're messing with original sources by obliterating the format with bass or "Virtual Surround" audio, it's probably not worth buying a sound card for quality...

Is this for sound quality in music, or primarily for gaming purposes?


----------



## Monk.e83 (Sep 21, 2015)

RCoon said:


> Sound quality is obviously better at the core of it, however the Creative app only really messes with audio by adding all sorts of nonsense.
> 
> In my opinion, if you're messing with original sources by obliterating the format with bass or "Virtual Surround" audio, it's probably not worth buying a sound card for quality...
> 
> Is this for sound quality in music, or primarily for gaming purposes?


Thanks for reply .
My primary purpose is gaming .
My problem is when I use my receiver with PlayStation 4 "DTS or DDL" I get better sound quality from my TX-35 but in PC I feel its not good enough or at least its not good like PlayStation 4 ! for example in most games like Dota 2 I hear low quality sound from my center speaker no matter on DTS or DDL formats .
So I start to think maybe better sound card give me Better quality ! or better control panel give me more option to customize my sound quality .


----------



## RCoon (Sep 21, 2015)

Monk.e83 said:


> Thanks for reply .
> My primary purpose is gaming .
> My problem is when I use my receiver with PlayStation 4 "DTS or DDL" I get better sound quality from my TX-35 but in PC I feel its not good enough or at least its not good like PlayStation 4 ! for example in most games like Dota 2 I hear low quality sound from my center speaker no matter on DTS or DDL formats .
> So I start to think maybe better sound card give me Better quality ! or better control panel give me more option to customize my sound quality .



Your Samsung system is relatively good, so I'd probably go for a cheaper sound card solution so it turns out the Sound Blaster Z is surprisingly cheap these days. Yeah, go for the SBZ for the better quality, but just treat it as a pass-thru. I'd make whatever adjustments you'd like to make on the TX35 instead.

Things like "Gaming Mode" are pretty blunt in what they do. You could achieve the same using some minor tweaks to your amp.


----------



## Monk.e83 (Sep 21, 2015)

RCoon said:


> Your Samsung system is relatively good, so I'd probably go for a cheaper sound card solution so it turns out the Sound Blaster Z is surprisingly cheap these days. Yeah, go for the SBZ for the better quality, but just treat it as a pass-thru. I'd make whatever adjustments you'd like to make on the TX35 instead.
> 
> Things like "Gaming Mode" are pretty blunt in what they do. You could achieve the same using some minor tweaks to your amp.


I searched a lot for some tweak to make it better but I can't find any tweak for my Samsung system !
Just region unlock tweak and nothing more .


----------



## RCoon (Sep 21, 2015)

Monk.e83 said:


> I searched a lot for some tweak to make it better but I can't find any tweak for my Samsung system !
> Just region unlock tweak and nothing more .



Hmm, that's a bummer. In any case, the tweaks you're looking for can be found in the Creative software.


----------



## Monk.e83 (Sep 21, 2015)

RCoon said:


> Hmm, that's a bummer. In any case, the tweaks you're looking for can be found in the Creative software.


Really thanks for your help buddy .
I will buy it (Creative Sound Blaster Z) soon .
Cheers


----------

